# Hi! I'm Electra + New Mantid



## Cytronix (May 19, 2016)

Hello!

I have been a member of Mantid forums for over a year now. I never really got to introduce myself at first so why not? 

My name is Electra and I reside in a beautiful country called New Zealand. I am 19 and have been collecting invertebrates since I was 3. I currently have one adult african female mantid. I have a passion for keeping Mantids, however I feel I should learn to look after the current mantids I find before owning different species of mantids and getting the equipment for my future mantids. I am looking forward to reading posts on the forum and expanding my knowledge about these lovely insects. 

Here is my current Mantid. The story was that I found her inside my home, knowing there wouldn't be much food for it to eat around the house, I decided to feed her honey (she refused to eat any moths I give her) and water before taking her outside in my backyard on a plant. 2 weeks later (today) I found her again on my bedroom door and she looked weak and became skinny, I had the feeling that if I put her outside again, she might die this time, especially since it's very windy and it was getting very cold (due to winter approaching) so I decided to look after her from then on and that's when I decided after a year of inactivity, I'm finally back on the Mantid forum!


----------



## CosbyArt (May 19, 2016)

Hello Electra and welcome back to the forum






I saw your other message about the black spots on her abdomen and such too. She is gravid and will be laying a ooth soon. In the meantime feed her what you can like crickets, cockroaches, bottle flies, and usually moths too but I guess not in her case. As she was a wild mantid there are a few things that are likely the causes of her condition, lack of prey, the cold for sure as it will kill off mantids (hopefully as she warms up inside she will be able to return to normal), and lastly as a wild adult nearing winter she likely is near the end of her life.

The black spots could be wounds (but being under her wings if they are wounds likely from mating), even age spots, or another issue. Perhaps someone will see it and can identify it. Best of luck with your new pet, sounds about like the same story I had with my first mantid when I joined here.


----------



## Cytronix (May 19, 2016)

Thank you so much for your response


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 19, 2016)

I agree with him, but could also be parasites as she was outside. She looks like she likes the succulent plant she is on. Welcome.


----------



## CosbyArt (May 19, 2016)

hibiscusmile said:


> I agree with him, but could also be parasites as she was outside. She looks like she likes the succulent plant she is on. Welcome.


Indeed one of the first thing that sprung to my mind; however, as there is nothing that will help the mantid, and no way to know for sure I didn't want to give bad news that isn't verified.


----------

